
End to end test framework nearing first stable release - dm03514
https://github.com/dm03514/test-engine
======
dm03514
End to end test framework nearing first stable release! Would love to hear
feedback on feature requests, documentation, or general direction.

Thank you,

[https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/introducing-test-
engine...](https://medium.com/dm03514-tech-blog/introducing-test-engine-an-
asynchronous-test-toolkit-5ca0883a0f4b)

